# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Tư vấn du lịch Phú Quốc: Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật

## hangnt

*Bạn thích len lỏi dưới tán lá rừng nguyên sinh hay ngâm mình trong làn nước biển ở những bãi tắm sạch và đẹp nhất của Việt Nam. Đảo ngọc Phú Quốc sẽ làm hài lòng mọi du khách khó tính nhất.*



Phú Quốc hấp dẫn với nước biển hiền hòa trong xanh
*Thời điểm:*

Thời gian lý tưởng nhất để du lịch đảo Phú Quốc là từ tháng 09 đến tháng 03 âm lịch hàng năm, đặc biệt là giai đoạn từ tháng 11 đến tháng 01 âm lịch. Trong thời gian này thời tiết ít mưa, biển êm, thuận lợi cho những chuyến tàu từ Rạch Giá đi Phú Quốc. Hơn nữa, trong khoảng thời gian này lượng khách đến Phú Quốc giảm hơn nhiều so với mùa hè vì vậy khách du lịch có thể dễ dàng đặt chỗ các dịch vụ: vé tàu, vé máy bay, phòng nghỉ, điểm ăn uống…

*Làm sao đến?*

_Từ TPHCM:_

-Chuyến bay từ TPHCM đến Phú Quốc và ngược lại mất 60 phút. Giá vé nằm ở khoảng 1.040.000 VND /lượt.

- Hoặc có thể đi xe chất lượng cao đến TP. Cần Thơ. Chuyến bay từ Cần Thơ đến Phú Quốc mất khoảng 45 phút. Giá vé hạng K là 783.000 đồng/lượt.

- Ngoài ra còn có chuyến bay Rạch Giá - Phú Quốc mất khoảng 25 phút. Giá vé hạng K là 783.000 đồng/lượt.

- Du khách có thể đi đường biển bằng tàu du lịch. Tàu khởi hành từ cảng Rạch Giá lúc 8h00 và 13h00 mỗi ngày. Tàu SuperDong và Savana chạy khoảng 2h30 phút đến Phú Quốc. Giá vé 270.000 đồng/lượt.



Những ngư dân Phú Quốc
_Từ Hà Nội:_

Hiện nay hãng hàng không Air Mekong vừa đi vào khai thác chặng bay Hà Nội-Phú Quốc với giá vé 1 chiều là 2.717.000vnd và khứ hồi là 5.975.000vnd.(Transit ở TP. Hồ Chí Minh)Dù mới đi vào hoạt động nhưng chặng bay này được khách du lịch đánh giá khá tốt về dịch vụ(Loại máy bay được sử dụng là Bombardier CRJ-900 90 chỗ của Canada).

Để chuẩn bị cho một chuyến du lịch đến Phú Quốc bằng máy bay tốt nhất với giá hợp lý thì khách du lịch cần sớm có quyết định chính xác ngày đi, ngày về để đăng ký tour hoặc tự mình mua vé. Thời gian mua vé càng sớm, trước ngày đi càng xa thì khách càng có cơ hội mua vé với giá ưu đãi.



Chó Phú Quốc cũng rất nổi tiếng
*Ở đâu?*

Các khách sạn 2 sao giao động từ 250.000 VND/đêm đến 500.000 VND/đêm tùy loại phòng và tùy khách sạn. Các khách sạn, khu resort 3 sao thì giá phòng từ 650.000 VND/đêm đến 1.500.000 VND/đêm tùy loại phòng và tùy khách sạn. Nếu bạn có túi tiền rủng rỉnh thì các khách sạn và khu resort 4 sao sẽ là lựa chọn dành cho bạn, giá phòng giao động từ 90 USD/đêm đến 400 USD/đêm. Các khu resort 4 sao được đánh giá cao về chất lương dịch vụ và phòng ốc tiện nghi có thể nói đến như Khu Nghỉ Dưỡng La Veranda, Khu Nghỉ Dưỡng Sasco Blue Lagoon và Khu Nghỉ Dưỡng Làng Cổ Ven Biển (Long Beach Ancient Village) hay Chen La.



Thời gian lý tưởng nhất để du lịch đảo Phú Quốc  là  từ tháng 11 đến tháng 01 âm lịch
*Đi lại như thế nào?*

Nếu đến hòn đảo này, cách tốt nhất là thuê xe máy để tự khám phá mọi ngóc ngách và được hít hà cái mùa biển pha lẫn cây rừng rất ấn tượng. Giá thuê xe máy dao động khoảng 80 000vnd đối với xe Trung Quốc và 100000vnd đối với xe Nhật. (nhiều nơi yêu cầu trả khoảng trước 18h, còn nếu thuê từ 2 ngày trở lên thì cứ tiền phí được nhân lên, nhưng được giữ xe qua đêm). Dù đảo còn hoang sơ nhưng bạn hãy yên tâm mà đi xe máy bởi các con đường hầu hết đã được rải nhựa.

*Chơi gì?*

_Lặn ngắm san hô:_

Hệ thống sinh thái biển đa dạng thuộc quần đảo An Thới ở phía Nam hay hòn Móng Tay, hòn Đồi Mồi và hòn Thầy Bói phía Bắc đảo Phú Quốc là những nơi lý tưởng để du khách khám phá thế giới đại dương, đặc biệt hơn cả là các dải san hô nơi dây được xếp vào bậc nhất Việt Nam về mức độ phong phú với 17 loại cứng, mềm và hải qùy khác nhau.



Cách tốt nhất là thuê xe máy để tự khám phá mọi ngóc ngách đảo Phú Quốc
_Câu cá, khám phá đảo hoang:_

 Chiến lợi phẩm là cá câu đươc sẽ được phụ vụ ngay trên tàu. Đây còn là dịp để trải nghiệm cuộc sống cần mẫn của các ngư phủ nơi hải đảo xa xôi. Quần đảo An Thới với 12 hòn đảo nhỏ to khác nhau ở phía Nam hay hòn Móng Tay, hòn Đồi Mồi, hòn Thầy Bói ở phía Bắc, giáp Campuchia là những hòn đảo còn giữ nguyên nét hoang sơ với bãi cát trắng sẽ là những nơi lý tưởng cho cắm trại, dã ngoại và khám phá...

_Câu mực đêm:_

Khi màn đêm buông xuống, toàn đảo Phú Quốc trở nên tĩnh lặng nhưng ở phía xa ngoài khơi cuộc sống của các ngư phủ vẫn hối hả với các ngọn đèn lung linh như một thành phố náo nhiệt.  Đó chính là lúc để trải nghiệm những giây phút vừa thư giãn vừa thú vị cùng thủy thủ đoàn với hoạt động câu mực đêm. Sẽ không gì bằng khi chính tay bạn câu được những con mực đang săn mồi dưới biển hay vớt được những chú cá kiếm, cá xanh xương đang nổi mình trên mặt biển. Chiến lợi phẩm là mực câu hay cá vốt được sẽ được phục vụ ngay trên tàu.



Phú Quốc lãng mạn trong cảnh hoàng hôn
_Khám phá rừng nguyên sinh_

Nếu bạn là người ưa thích mạo hiểm thì đây chính là chọn lựa dành cho bạn. Khu bảo tồn sinh thái suối Đá Ngọn nằm dưới hạ nguồn các con suối bắt nguồn từ dãy núi Hàm Ninh, là nơi lý tưởng cho hoạt động dã ngoại, leo núi, khám phá rừng nguyên sinh và tắm suối. Không chỉ được đắm mình trong làn nước trong mát, bạn còn có dịp được tận hưởng cảm giác sảng khoái với hồ Jaccuzzi thiên nhiên độc nhất vô nhị của nơi này.

_Khám phá Bắc đảo hoang sơ_

Bắc đảo Phú Quốc là vùng đất trù phú với dãy rừng nguyên sinh và hệ động thực vật phong phú cùng vô số những bãi biển đẹp ẩn hiện sau những cánh rừng. Đến với Bắc đảo là đến với thiên nhiên hoang sơ

Hành trình khám phá Bắc đảo bao gồm:

- Vườn tiêu KhuTượng : Tìm hiểu phương pháp trồng tiêu truyền thống để tạo ra một loại tiêu đặc sản của người dân xứ đảo. Khách có thể mua tiêu tại vườn. Tiêu Phú Quốc thì không có tiêu ở đâu sánh bằng.

- Khu bảo tồn sinh thái Gành Dầu: Tản bộ và khám rừng nguyên sinh. Sẽ không gì thú vị hơn khi được thả hồn cùng thiên nhiên hoang dã và bất chợt nín thở để nghe những tiếng rúc rích của côn trùng, và chim chóc, muôn thú vọng từ rừng sâu

- Đền thờ Nguyễn Trung Trực: Tìm hiểu chiến tích chống Pháp của vị anh hùng dân tộc trên đất Phú Quốc. Đây còn là dịp để trải lòng cùng tình yêu đất nước khi được ôn lại những trang sử hào hùng...

- Mũi Gành Dầu : Ngắm hải giới Campuchia và trải ngiệm cuộc sống giản dị của ngư dân địa phương. Một nét duyên thầm của nơi đây chính là những tiếng ca tài tử mà bất chợt bạn nghe đươc từ những ngư dân địa phương khi đang thả hồn cùng biển xanh và những gềnh đá nhấp nhô tạo nên một bức tranh vừa động vừa tĩnh.



Bạn có thể đến tham quan Vườn tiêu KhuTượng mua tiêu vừa làm quà
- Ra khơi: Đây là khoảnh khắc đáng nhớ nhất của chuyến đi cùng hoạt động câu cá, bơi lặn và khám phá đảo hoang trên vùng biển giáp hải giới Camphuchia. Tại sao không thử một lần trải nghiệm bản năng sinh với họat động lặn lội săn bắt? Nếu không bạn vẵn có thể đặt thức ăn từ các nhà hàng gần đó để thưởng thức ngay trên đảo hoang.

- Nhà thùng sản xuất nước mắm (trên đường trở về từ Bắc đảo): Tìm hiểu phương pháp ủ cá truyền thống để tạo ra hương vị đậm đà của nước mắm Phú Quốc nổi tiếng. Khách có thể mua nước mắm tại xưởng. Nước mắm Phú Quốc "thơm ngon đến giọt cuối cùng"

-Làng chài Hàm Ninh: Ở đây bạn có thể thưởng thức món ghẹ chỉ với giá 80000vnd/kg (+20000vnd tiền công luộc) và nhiều đồ hải sản khác cũng rất hấp dẫn thơm ngon. Ngoài ra, con đường nhỏ dẫn ra bến cảng ở làng chài này rất đẹp và lãng mạn cho những bức ảnh mê hồn.

_Khám phá Nam đảo:_

Nam đảo Phú Quốc là vùng đất thấp đan xen rừng cấp hai, là nơi tập trung dân cư của đảo. Các bãi biển đẹp thu hút lòng người như bãi Trường, bãi Sao, bãi Khem, Giếng Ngự được nhắc đến như một nét duyên riêng biệt của đảo Phú Quốc

Hành trình khám phá Nam đảo bao gồm:

- Khu Cội Nguồn: Nếu bảo tàng tư nhân này hay những gian hàng trưng bày ở đây không là mối quan tâm thì những chú chó săn Phú Quốc và những ngôi nhà truyền thống của người dân Phú Quốc được gìn giữ lại nơi đây chắc sẽ là một phần trong hành trình khám phá Đảo Ngọc của bạn.

- Khu nuôi cấy ngọc trai Nhật Bản: Tìm hiểu quy trình sản xuất ngọc trai, khách có thể mua những viên ngọc trai được nuôi cấy tại đảo để làm quà lưu niêm cho một chuyến đi. Nếu những viên ngọc trai đắt tiền nằm ngòai kế họach chi tiêu của bạn thì những sản phẩm ngọc trai rẻ tiền hơn (từ 50.000 Đ) chắc chắn sẽ thu hút sự chú ý của bạn bởi sự long lanh của chúng

- Di Tích Lịch Sử Lao Phú Quốc: Tìm hiểu tội ác chiến tranh của đế quốc Mỹ. Di tích này vừa được tôn tạo để du khách khi đến Phú Quốc có thể hình dung được sự tra tấn và giết chóc dã man của Mỹ - Ngụy

- Bãi Sao: Đắm mình cùng làn nước trong mát của biển xanh và cát trắng. Bãi Sao đựơc xem là bãi biển đẹp nhất đối với người dân Phú Quốc. Những hạt cát trắng mịn đã khiến không ít người phải cất giữ lại cho một lần ghé qua nơi này. Ở đây, có một nhà hàng cho khách để xe và tắm tráng miễn phí nhưng đồ ăn thì khá đắt đỏ.



Phú Quốc sở hữu những bãi tắm đẹp, hoang sơ bậc nhất Việt Nam
- Ra khơi tham quan khu làng chài ven biển, mua và thưởng thức món gỏi cá trích đặc sản của ngư dân bãi Khem, câu cá trên tàu tại Mũi Ông Đội và hòn Dăm, tham quan di tích Giếng Ngự (hay còn gọi là Giếng Tiên), tìm hiểu dấu tích vua Gia Long khi trốn chạy quân Tây Sơn và sau đó tự do tắm biển và khám phá nét hoang sơ của bãi cát trắng...

- Suối Tranh: Khám phá sinh thái khu bảo tồn rừng nguyên sinh và tận hưởng làn nước trong mát bắt nguồn từ dãy núi Hàm Ninh (vào mùa mưa)

- Bãi Kem: Là bãi tắm đẹp, nổi tiếng có cát trắng và mịn như bột nằm phía nam đảo Phú Quốc. Chen lẫn những bãi cát thỉnh thoảng nhô ra biển là những ghềnh đá nhấp nhô. Bãi Kem cách Dương Đông 25 km (16 miles), cách cảng An Thới 5 km (3 miles). Ven bãi Kem là những bãi cỏ xanh mượt mà và rừng già nguyên sinh. Du khách tới đây có thể tắm biển câu cá, bắt ốc và nổi lửa để thưởng thức đặc sản. Bãi Kem gây ấn tượng với khách du lịch bởi những đặc sản của đảo: món gỏi cá trích (40000 vnd đĩa nhỏ, 50000vnd đĩa to), món cá sòng (trông giống còn cá nục ngoài Bắc) 30000vnd/kg(được 4 con to), đặc biệt là món mực mì với 2 con mực to bự được cho vào bát mỳ tôm cực kỳ thơm ngon và lại còn độc đáo nữa chứ.





Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour TP.HCM - Phú Quốc - TP.HCM 3 ngày 2 đêm giá 1.379.000VNĐ/Khách* - *Tour TP.HCM - Phu Quoc - TP.HCM 3 ngay 2 đem gia 1.379.000VND/Khach*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *Tour du lịch Phú Quốc* - *Tour du lich Phú Quốc*
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Phú Quốc click vào *du lịch Phú Quốc* - *du lich Phu Quoc*

----------


## hangnt

*Ăn gì?*

_Gỏi cá trích_


_Gỏi ốc giác_


_Gỏi cá nhồng_


_Còi biên mai_


_Súp nấm tràm – Chỉ có vào mùa mưa._


_Rượu sim_


_Nhum ( Cầu gai )_


Ngoài ra, còn vô số các đặc sản hấp dẫn khác như: Cá mú nướng giấy bạc, Cá mang ếch chiên xù, Ghẹ hàm ninh, Tôm tích, Ốc nhảy lớn, Bào Ngư, Còi chôm chôm...

*Ăn ở đâu?*

Địa chỉ ăn sáng :

Quán ăn Lê Giang – Nằm ngay vòng xoay chợ đêm , quán ăn lê giang là địa chỉ ăn sáng quen thuộc của những du khách đi theo đoàn . 25.000đ/phần.

Quán ăn Quốc Anh – Đồ ăn ở đây được nhiều khách khen ngon , giá 20.000đ/tô . Đường 30/4 Phú quốc , gần khách sạn Thăng Long .

Quán bánh canh chả cá – Là quán ăn bình dân nằm bên lề đường , ngay sát khách sạn thăng long , nếu bạn thích ngồi nhìn cảnh đường phố và thưởng thức hương vị bản địa hãy đến đây nếm thử . 15.000đ/tô.

Nhà hàng Zen – Nhà hàng sang trọng nằm trên đường 30/4 , khung cảnh sân vườn mát mẻ , nhân viên phục vụ chuyên nghiệp . 35.000đ/suất.

Buffet sáng ở Hotel Hương Biển – Bạn có thể gọi đến hotel để đặt xuất ăn sáng Buffet tại nhà hàng này dù bạn ko thuê phòng ở đây . 50000-70000đ/suất.

Bạn có thể ăn trưa, ăn tối tại các bãi biển, hay ghé thăm các nhà hàng như:

- Nhà hàng Vườn Táo : Ở đây nổi tiếng với món gỏi cá trích nhấm nháp cùng rượu sim rừng. Trước khi ăn gỏi cá trích hãy nhớ bảo các anh phục vụ đọc cho nghe câu thần chú về gỏi cá trích nhé ! Nên ở nhà hàng Vườn táo vào ban ngày vì ban đêm ở đây vắng vẻ do nằm xa trung tâm thị trấn.

- Chợ Đêm Dinh Cậu : Món ăn phong phú với nhiều hàng quán nằm sát nhau , cá tôm mực tươi rói nằm kế bên bếp lửa than hồng . Hãy thưởng thức hương vị của biển theo cách của bạn .



Ra khơi cùng ngư dân Phú Quốc cũng là một trải nghiệm thú vị
- Quán Gia Tường Đây là nơi duy nhất ko bán hải sản ở Phú quốc,  món ăn ở đây là đặc sản của rừng Phú quốc . Bạn có nghe qua tên con Càng tôm , càng cuốc ? Hãy đến đây để biết nhé !

Ngoài ra, bạn có thể tham khảo các nhà hàng như: Zen với khuôn viên rộng rãi, thoáng mát, Sông Xanh có view ra dòng sông Dương Đông xanh biếc hay các nhà hàng có giá cả bình dân như Trùng Dương, Sáng Tươi, Nghêu sò ốc hến, Nghêu sò Phú Quốc...

Hay bạn có thể nghỉ chân tại Sao Beach Club, nhà hàng mới nhất ở Bãi Sao với phong cách phục vụ chuyên nghiệp. Trong hành trình tham quan Nam đảo, bạn có thể lựa chọn nhà hàng Gió biển, nằm ở Mũi chuồng Vích, có bungalows, nơi có thể ngắm biên giới Campuchia hay Biên Hải Quán – ở mũi Gành dầu , chủ quán chính là tiên sinh Hai Trang người sản xuất Muối tiêu Dưỡng sinh hay còn gọi Hồng tiêu Phú quốc,  bạn có thể mua muối ở đây và thưởng thức hải sản.




Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour TP.HCM - Phú Quốc - TP.HCM 3 ngày 2 đêm giá 1.379.000VNĐ/Khách* - *Tour TP.HCM - Phu Quoc - TP.HCM 3 ngay 2 đem gia 1.379.000VND/Khach*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *Tour du lịch Phú Quốc* - *Tour du lich Phú Quốc*
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Phú Quốc click vào *du lịch Phú Quốc* - *du lich Phu Quoc*

----------


## dulichphuquoc

*LÀM THẾ NÀO ĐỂ MUA CHÓ XOÁY PHÚ QUỐC?*
Đa số các tour đi Phú Quốc đều có đưa khách tham quan trại chó giống. Tại bảo tàng Cội Nguồn, chó Phú Quốc là một trong những động vật được bảo tồn. Ngoài ra rất nhiều cá nhân khác cũng cung cấp nguồn chó (du khách có thể hỏi thăm tại khách sạn lưu trú).
Một con chó Phú Quốc tại đảo thường có giá từ 800.000đ – 1.500.000đ cho các màu vàng và đen; từ 2.000.000đ đến 3.500.000đ cho màu xám hoặc các bộ lông vằn, vện (vì hiếm). Giá này đã bao gồm chích ngừa vaccin và sổ tiêm chủng. Có nơi còn kèm theo lý lịch chó. Ngoài ra, chi phí chuyển một con chó từ đảo Phú Quốc đến cảng Rạch Giá là 60.000đ, đến nội ô TPHCM là 400.000đ và đến Hà Nội là 900.000đ.
Rắc rối thường gặp khi nuôi chó Phú Quốc là bệnh đường ruột (do đó nên có sẵn mật ong ngâm gừng trong nhà) và do nhu cầu vận động của chó Phú Quốc rất lớn nên rất cần một khoảng sân, khu vườn rộng cho chúng.

----------


## alonedevil

Chó Phú Quốc khác gì với chó thường? bjo mình mới biết là Phú Quốc còn nổi tiếng bởi chó xoáy PQ. hi, lạ nhỉ

----------

